# Outback Shopping



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello. 1st post!

We are looking at a couple of used Outback trailers. Today we looked at a 2003 Outback 27RB. My biggest concern is the front fiberglass panel. When I press on the fiberglass on the front, it pushes in, like it is attached to high density foam. When I push on the fiberglass sides and back, it feels solid, like it was attached to a board. Is this delamination? If so, how bad is this? Does it affect the structural integrity of the trailer, or is it just cosmetic? What else should I look for?

The bottom panel covering the tanks has been cut opened, and is taped closed below the refridgerator.

The trailer has solar panels, and I believe the A/C is upgraded. It is a large Carrier with remote control. It has four, 5000 lb, scissor jacks, outdoor cook station, and a new awning. All 4 brake assemblies have been completely replaced. It is worn, but clean. They are asking $9600. Does this sound about right?

Is there a difference between Lite Way Outbacks and Keystone Outbacks?

Saturday, we are looking at a 2006 27RSDS. It is supposed to be really nice.

Thanks for your suggestions, Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dankirk









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the construction of the 2003 Outbacks, and I'm not sure if it was made any differently than current models.
I just went outside and pushed on the front of our 2006 28krs and it feels just as solid as the sides. We had our front cap replaced due to the beginning of delamination about 8 months after we purchased it new.

If this is a unit that you are seriously considering, I would have it checked out fully. Where are you located? Maybe there's a fellow Outbacker that lives nearby that would know what to look for.

As far as the bottom panel, are you talking about a cut in the underbelly? If something aftermarket such as a Quickie Flush was installed, alot of times the installer will just cut through a section of the underbelly and then tape it back up.

As far as pricing, if you go to nada.com and look up the 27rb, the manufacturer back then was Liteway, not Keystone.
I found your model and it shows Low Retail at $10,040 and Average Retail at $12,100.

My feelings would be to go for something newer like the 27rsds if the floorplan will work for you and the price is right









Good luck to you!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

dankirk said:


> Hello. 1st post!
> 
> We are looking at a couple of used Outback trailers. Today we looked at a 2003 Outback 27RB. My biggest concern is the front fiberglass panel. When I press on the fiberglass on the front, it pushes in, like it is attached to high density foam. When I push on the fiberglass sides and back, it feels solid, like it was attached to a board. Is this delamination? If so, how bad is this? Does it affect the structural integrity of the trailer, or is it just cosmetic? What else should I look for?
> 
> ...


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It is a nice trailer, and the price seems fair, but I am leaning towards the 27RSDS. I am looking forward to seeing it this weekend. If anyone has suggestions on what to look out for, I would love to hear them.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's the link to Outbackers FAQ's...Clicky Here

Print this PDI (pre-delivery inspection) list and take it along with you on Saturday Clicky Here
It will help you identify some potential Outback specific issues


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck this weekend and don't forget to take the PDI list that Skippershe gave you the link to...it will really help.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK !! *Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Glad you found us. Good luck with whatever you choose (including waiting for the "right one" if neither of these 2 feels just right). The PDI is a wonderful tool - as would be going back for a second look if you feel good after the first visit. Funny how the adrenalin wears off and you see things the next time that "just weren't there" the first time.

Happy hunting!


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, the 2006 27RSDS sold today before we were scheduled to look at it. You snooze you lose... I have put an offer in on a new 2008 Wilderness 240RKS. Wish me luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dankirk said:


> Well, the 2006 27RSDS sold today before we were scheduled to look at it. You snooze you lose... I have put an offer in on a new 2008 Wilderness 240RKS. Wish me luck!


Good Luck!!!


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

We got the Wilderness! We pick it up on Saturday, and get the walk-through. This forum seems to be a great source of information. Would it be ok if a non-Outback owner checked in once in a while with a rookie question?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new Wilderness!

Hey, once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker...You just have a new title and that is "Outbacker SOB"








You are most welcome here and I will be looking forward to hearing all about your camping adventures!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> on your new Wilderness!
> 
> Hey, once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker...You just have a new title and that is "Outbacker SOB"
> 
> ...


BTW....the SOB stands for Some Other Brand.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...remember you have 24hrs to post pictures of your new trailer. Outback or not....we like to see new trailers!!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we had a 2004 23rs. loved it . no issues with it at all.we got a 2004 27rsds.LOVE IT MORE.so if it was me i would go for the 27rsds.i have made a few great mods to both. so if you get one i can give great ideas.campingnut


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> we had a 2004 23rs. loved it . no issues with it at all.we got a 2004 27rsds.LOVE IT MORE.so if it was me i would go for the 27rsds.i have made a few great mods to both. so if you get one i can give great ideas.campingnut


Missed it by thaaaaaaat much! See post 11


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...remember you have 24hrs to post pictures of your new trailer. Outback or not....we like to see new trailers!!


I know it's been a little more than 24 hrs, but here are a few pics. These were taken at the dealership, so they're not great.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats! 
Beautiful trailer...You must be thrilled!

Enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great...let the mod's begin!!!


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks great...let the mod's begin!!!


Did first mods today... Added 30A RV plug onto side of house, and bought new Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins to tow it with. So far we've spent over $55,000 and haven't been camping yet! I'm sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dankirk said:


> Looks great...let the mod's begin!!!


Did first mods today... Added 30A RV plug onto side of house, and bought new Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins to tow it with. So far we've spent over $55,000 and haven't been camping yet! I'm sure it'll be worth it.
[/quote]

SWEET....new Outback and new Truck. GREAT days indeed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> SWEET....new Outback and new Truck. GREAT days indeed.


Uh, Jim...it's a Wilderness









BTW, Congrats dankirk on your new Dodge








That's one of our BEST mods so far!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> SWEET....new Outback and new Truck. GREAT days indeed.


Uh, Jim...it's a Wilderness









BTW, Congrats dankirk on your new Dodge








That's one of our BEST mods so far!








[/quote]

Rats...I got all caught up in the new truck excitement....can you forgive me?


----------

